# Wireless Card Problems



## Toasterstrudull (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi

I am having a problem with my wireless card. I cannot access anything on the internet even though the computer seems to think that it is perfectly connected to the net. I know that it is isolated on the computer, as another laptop, the one I am on now, works fine with the same internet connection. 

I went into my ipconfig and it seemed fine, but i /released and /renewed anyways, but that didn't help.

I also re-installed my wireless card (uninstall, scan for changes, install), which has worked in the past, but that also didnt help.

Thanks in advance,
Ben


----------



## Carey934 (Feb 14, 2007)

I suggest you rebuild the WinSock on that PC with this free utility:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/WinSock-XP-Fix.shtml


----------



## Toasterstrudull (Jan 13, 2007)

I downloaded the utility and transferred it and then ran it

Now my laptop just loads up to a blank desktop with only a mouse. No startbar, or icons. Just my background image and a mouse.

Edit: After about 10 minutes of blank screen, it finally loaded my desktop. 

However, it is now seemingly indefinetly "Aquiring Network Address"


----------



## Carey934 (Feb 14, 2007)

That utility rebuilds the TCP/IP stack that often gets corrupted from Spyware infections. It has nothing to do with your desktop or icons or taskbar. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winsock

Sounds like you may have a virus. You should be able to run System Restore and restore your computer to an earlier time using safe mode by pressing the F8 key repeatedly just before XP starts to load...

Or, if you wait for your desktop to load, just go to Programs, Accessories, System Tools, and select System Restore and pick a date when the computer last worked correctly.


----------



## Toasterstrudull (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok that is fixed...

I opened the wireless utility and it gave me this message:

"Windows cannot configure this wireless connection

If you have enabled another program to manage this wireless connection, use that software.

If you want Windows to configure this wireless connection, start the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) service."

How do i run the WZC service?


----------



## Carey934 (Feb 14, 2007)

Did your wireless card come with software? If so, you should use that. Otherwise you might want to download the latest drivers and install them for that wireless card from the manufacturers web-site.


----------



## Toasterstrudull (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure its a school laptop.I guess I'll have to wait and ask my tech guy on monday. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## Carey934 (Feb 14, 2007)

is the wireless card internal to the laptop or a card that slides into the side of the laptop or plugs in to the USB port on the laptop?


----------



## Toasterstrudull (Jan 13, 2007)

Its internal


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Toaster:Just an aside:The way you start WZC is:
start/run type in services.msc
This will display a list of system services.
Near the end of that list is WZC.You can start/stop/disable any of those services.
You should not have WZC and your wireless adapter card software running at the same time.Conflicts can arise.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have XP-SP2, do _*NOT*_ run the utility that Carey934 is recommending. SP2 changed the registry keys significantly, and running that utility will only do more damage. SP2 also has the capability of resetting the WINSOCK keys to their default values built-in to Windows.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Toasterstrudull (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok I already ran that and I DO have SP2. Is there any way to undo it? I tried doing a system restore, but that didn't seem to help.

EDIT: Running the two things you said in my command prompt, the problem caused by running the utility seems to have dissolved (my computer loads up normally and goes straight to my desktop)

However, I still have the original problem of seeming to be connected in all ways, however not able to connect.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you ran the two commands I posted, your registry entries should be corrected.

Please do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Toasterstrudull (Jan 13, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Sophos>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name: bsprugel
Primary Dns Suffix : 
Node Type: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No
DNS Suffix Search List: e-centre.net

Ethernet Adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connnection-specific DNS Suffix: e-centre.net
Description: Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Physical Address: 00-90-96-C2-F3-28
Dhcp Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
IP Address: 192.168.50.27
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.50.1
DHCP Server: 192.168.50.1
DNS Servers: 192.168.50.1
Lease Obtained: Saturday, February 24, 2007 6:19:15 PM
Lease Expires: Sunday, February 25, 2007 6:19:15 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State: Media Disconnected
Description: Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Controller #2

Physical Address: 00-14-22-B8-90-5D


Note: This is not copy+pasted, as the laptop in question cannot access the internet. I just copied from that screen to this screen. So if there are any questions like "that shouldnt be there" I can check again to make sure I copied it right.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you connect this machine with a cable, does it connect and function normally?

Can you PING 192.168.50.1?


----------

